# Cashing in with online e-commerce



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought you might find the following information useful and interesting if you are really interested in getting online to make money.


Some of the most recognized custom design based sites are doing very well…


Bluecotton.com 



BlueCotton - Bowling green, KY


Here a slide show from the VP of business development about their business and web marketing.


BG July DIG: SEO & Your Business

 
CustomInk.com


CustomInk - McLean, VA


In my opinion if you are looking to get into the online ecomm game, I would look at two things. Your local market and online niche markets with online design sites. I noticed several niches in the last few weeks doing research that have weak competition, great domain names available and lots of searches in the google key word tool.


Thoughts, suggestions etc?


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree....as I keep plugging away working on my joomla site ( by the way thanks Tom for introducing me to joomla 3 yrs ago I have learned a lot since watching your joomla training video) and reading every SEO site, forum and Matt Cutts youtube vids. I'm finally about to point my domain address from my crappy little go daddy "website tonight" to my custom made joomla 2.5 site packed with a very powerful CCK (content construction kit) sobipro data base which has all the product we sell and is linked to bodek and Rhodes apparel design studio. I sent you an email about incorporating your open source design program into my site not open cart just the actual design program " not sure if that can be done" so I hope when you get a chance or dig thru the gigs of email questions you get every day I would love to hear if it is possible.

One thing I find interesting and kinda strange is how many sites that are out there that don't show actually printed or embroidered samples of there work on there online site most are just art files placed on stock shirts some sites don't even go that far just a bunch of blank products. Just strikes me strange since we are in the decorated apparel business. One thing we are currently doing is displaying sample shirt pictures we have printed like a few " Connecticut" shirts we have printed google doesn't pay to much attention to images....but alt image tag that photo of the shirt as " custom Connecticut t- shirt" and put a H1 heading font saying " Connecticut custom t- shirt" and I think you will have a two way win. I'm alway trying to learn better ways to get up there on google locally 


http://getprintedshirts.com/


----------



## areya (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks for the such information..i hope it useful for me


----------

